# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Is this termites or water damage?

## FD900

Hi all, 
Just wondering whether this is water damage/rot or termites? 
This is from an outside uncovered structure, and is subjected to the weather 24/7. 
I've noticed that there's a number of spots on the structure where this seems to be happening - and only really noticed it all this winter. 
It looks like someone has previously used wood filler in certain spots around where it's happening. 
The wood inside the cavities is wet, and you can easily pull parts of it out. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi FD900, can you please update your location field from Aus to at least the State.
Thanks UB and the mod team.

----------


## r3nov8or

Are there supposed to be photos attached?

----------


## FD900

Sorry -  have added again - hopefully that worked?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks like water damage to me but I'm not an expert.

----------


## phild01

Very much water rot to me.

----------


## toooldforthis

doesn't look like termites

----------


## FD900

Thanks all, I thought that might have been the case but just wanted to make sure.

----------


## Marc

I wouldn't be too sure.
Did you strip the surface to take the photo? Did it look OK before you opened the damaged area?

----------


## FD900

> I wouldn't be too sure.
> Did you strip the surface to take the photo? Did it look OK before you opened the damaged area?

  No, for the most part the surface has disappeared already, exposing the rotting timber. 
I didn't poke into timber that looked ok on the surface.

----------

